# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Ancora documenti catacei o digitali senza conservazione sostitutiva ?

## Forumina

Buongiorno a tutti, dopo l'avvento della fattura elettronica sono molto perplessa su come orgnizzare i documenti: 
Domanda stupida ma che mi fa pensare 
i documenti cartacei  tipo bolle d'accompagnamento, bolle di resa, bonifici, ricevute di carte prepagate, quietanze riba, ordini fornitori, offerte fornitori, doc.interni di vario genere che prima venivano allegati alla fattura cartacea possono essere dematerializzarli sul mio pc, senza portarli in conservazione sostitutiva che mi costerebbe un occhio, oppure sono costretta i e conservarli cartacei tenendo conto che risulterebbero monchi, ovvero privi del documento principale a cui si riferiscono ovvero la fattura elettronica che è dematerializzata e si trova in conservazione sostitutiva? 
Voi come fate ?

----------


## paolab

Io consiglio di conservarli ancora cartacei

----------


## Forumina

Grazie Paolab

----------

